# Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.



## TollerHecht (25. November 2015)

*Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Hallo, mal eine Frage. Hat jemand einen Plan warum meine frische Win 10 Pro Installation teilweise sporadisch laggt? Beispielsweise öffne ich die Schnellstartleiste und alles ist ok. Eine Minute später mache ich das Selbe, nur ruckelt das Menü für die Zeit die es zum aufrufen braucht. Die Zeit die vergeht ist gleich lang, aber es sieht einfach unflüssig und abgehackt aus. Selbes beim Zoomen in Photoshop, manchmal ist das Rein oder Rauszoomen unflüssig und sieht nach 20 FPS aus. Ist afaik erst nach der letzten Windows Installation passiert. Musste vor vier tagen neuinstallieren. Prime lief fehlerlos mit nem Large FTT für drei Stunden, Temps sind unter 60c bei Vollast (Mit Everest gemessen)

System:
i7 3960X 4,5 - 1,375V
32GB Dominator Platinum 1866
PNY GTX 580 1,5GB Stock Clocks
ASUS X79 Deluxe
Bequiet Dark Power Pro P10 1000w
Evo 850 500gb (8 monate alt)
Seagate Barracuda (3 jahre - wiederhergestellte Sektoren)

Wer hat eine Theorie?

Edit: Liegt nicht an der Barracuda, und nicht am OC (Stock Settings und ohne Festplatte gerade getestet). Bleiben noch SSD und Ram.


----------



## DKK007 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Welcher Build ist drauf?


----------



## pphs (25. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

selten so ne verkorkste pc config gesehen


----------



## DKK007 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Na die GPU ist recht alt, aber der i7 hat ja ordentlich Leistung. Das P10 ist zwar überdimensioniert, aber technisch super. 
Wenn mit dem PC hauptsächlich CPU-Leistung gebraucht wird, weil man damit arbeitet und wenig spielt ist es in Ordnung.


----------



## TollerHecht (25. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Die Config ist alles andere als "verkorkst". Soll auch Menschen geben die sich nicht mit Dingen die "Reichen" zufrieden geben sondern etwas stärkere Hardware möchten, auch wenn 600W reichen...
@Topic version 10240 ist drauf. Der Ram ist es übrigens auch nicht, habe gerade noch XMS3 getestet welcher rumlag. Die GPU kann ich leider schlecht testen da ich meine 295x2 vor zwei wochen verkauft habe und auf meine neue Karte warte die voraussichtlich erst ab dem 10.12 da ist. Onboard GPU gibts ja nicht bei X79.


----------



## Klutten (26. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Leute, hier geht es um Hilfestellung bezüglich Stotterns und nicht um die Sinnhaftigkeit einer PC-Konfiguration!

Einige Beiträge wurden daher ausgeblendet. Wer helfen möchte, der mache das bitte, alle anderen halten sich bitte raus. Spam wird ab jetzt umgehend geahndet.


----------



## TollerHecht (26. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Danke Klutten. Habe gerade noch die Beobachtung gemacht dass es extrem lange dauert wenn ich eine kleine Datei vom Desktop löschen will. Für ne einfache TXT braucht er drei Sekunden. Denke es wird etwas mit der Platte zu tun haben. Gibt es einen Weg um herauszufinden ob die Treiber vernünftig funktionieren oder ob es ein Hardwareproblem ist?


----------



## PHENOMII (26. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Hallo,

2 kleine Fragen noch 

Läuft das System auf der SSD oder HDD?
Und ist AHCI im Bios aktiv?


----------



## TollerHecht (26. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

SSD und Check.


----------



## vcdwelt (26. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Was sagt die Systemauslastung wenn das Ruckeln auftritt? (CPU, RAM, SSD Auslastung im Task manager). Vielleicht gibt es da einen Hinweis in welche Richtung das Problem geht...

Solltest du neu installieren, mach mal einen Secure Erase von deiner SSD...


----------



## TollerHecht (26. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

CPU beim vergrößern/verkleinern eines 2560x1440 Artworks - 4-7%. Ram 1-2%, Festplatte 0-1. Ist halt so ein Nachziehen, sieht optisch so aus wie wenn man Fenster verschiebt während keine Grafiktreiber installiert sind, da cloned sich das Fenster ja auch mehrmals hintereinander statt es glatt durchzuziehen.


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Installier Dir mal ein Tool wie AIDA64 o.ä, und schau ob Deine CPU throttelt. Auch die Taktrate von GPU und die verwendeten Kanäle der PCIe Slots für die GPU würde ich mir mal anschauen. 

Und auch den Ressource-Monitor von Windows würde ich mir anschauen (kann man über den Taskmanager starten). Vielleicht schluckt ein Prozess schlicht massiv Leistung auf Deinem System.


----------



## TollerHecht (26. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

3 x alles normal. Ich baue mir gleich nochmal eine andere HDD rein um mal zu gucken wie es dann aussieht. Edit : Keine Ahnung, ich hau jetzt nochmal Win 10 runter und installier 8.1 drauf, habe irgendwie das Gefühl dass es mit Windows und den Treibern zusammenhängt.


----------



## TollerHecht (27. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Update, habe nun ein Video dazu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOGbdoPXXjQ

Die Win-Installation hat nichts gebracht. Er wollte auf meinem Zweit PC nicht mal mehr den Grafiktreiber installieren.


----------



## vcdwelt (27. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Vielleicht hat die GraKa nen Schuss? Hast du da mal nach den Temperaturen und dem Takt(wechsel) geguckt?
Sonst fällt mir auch grad nix mehr ein...


----------



## TollerHecht (28. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Takt wird wie erhofft gewechselt. 400 im 2D Idle und 772 sobald Photoshop offen ist. Temp ist um die 55c im Idle bei der Grafikkarte. Der Memory Controller wird aber beim verschieben zu 0% ausgelastet. Wäre jemand mal so nett und würde mir erzählen was bei ihm passiert wenn er wie bei mir im Video Photoshop vergrößert und verkleinert? (Das Fenster, nicht irgenwelche Bilder). Gruß

Edit: Wäre jemand so nett und würde sich meine S.M.A.R.T Werte angucken?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TollerHecht (28. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Entschuldigt für den Doppelpost... ABER
Die GPU ist es auch nicht, wurde gegen eine HD 7770 GHz getauscht, habe mir eine über Ebaykleinanzeigen organisiert nur um zu merken dass es doch etwas anderes ist. Mobo habe ich gegen ein X79 Extreme 4 getauscht, das selbe Problem, sprich Treiber sind nicht das Problem. Bleiben nur noch SSD oder CPU. Letzteres zu testen wird extrem schwer... es sei denn jemand aus dem Raum Mannheim hat ne 2011er CPU zum testen. Hatte noch nen 3820 rumliegen den ich aber vor zwei wochen verkauft habe, da keine Verwendung für ...


----------



## ArturFreak (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Hallo zusammen,
@TollerHecht 
hast du schon eine Lösung für dein Problem gefunden? Ich habe nämlich auch das Problem, das Photoshop extrem ruckelt, wenn ich das Fenster verschiebe. Egal ob ich eine Datei geladen habe oder nicht... teilweise sogar noch schlimmer als in deinem Video!
Meine Hardware:
Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3
Asrock H97 Performance
2x Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3-1600 UDIMM (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00)
XFX R9 270 Dual Fan 4GB

Windows 10 Home 64-Bit- alle Updates installiert
Chipsatztreiber/Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert

Nachtrag:
System läuft auf einer SSD Sandisk Ultra II 240 GB

BITTE UM HILFE - ich bin am verzweifelt...


----------



## TollerHecht (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 ruckelt teilweise fürchterlich.*

Habe das selbe mit einem Kollegen getestet, er hat mir ein Video von seinem 6700k gesendet, und man hat gesehen dass es bei ihm genau wie bei mir aussieht. Scheint an photoshop zu liegen.


----------

